# Not removing ooth from prolific ooth laying machine



## yen_saw (Sep 27, 2007)

Finally i found tiem to clean up the asian ant mantis cages. Here are all the ooth i found :shock:







Thsi is the result from not removing oothecae from this prolific species of breeding machines.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Sep 27, 2007)

HOLY ####!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 27, 2007)

:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 27, 2007)

I thought I sent you a cleaning woman :shock:


----------



## Deutschherper (Sep 27, 2007)

:shock: Whoa :shock: .


----------



## chrisboy101 (Sep 27, 2007)

thats alot of ooths right there :shock:


----------



## butlittlegood (Sep 27, 2007)

:shock: :shock: :shock: 25 otths!!!!!!!!!!a very breeder machines!! :shock:


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 27, 2007)

i count 25 ooths!!! :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 27, 2007)

How much longer until everything is covered in ooths?


----------



## Morpheus uk (Sep 28, 2007)

Im downsizing my mantids due to all the mis haps with males and fe,ales, although im gonna rebuild maybe next year or summut. anyway i was gonna try an easy species and was thinking of these ant mantids, what are they like?


----------



## asdsdf (Sep 28, 2007)

They run really quickly as nymphs, move antennae really quickly, eat well, reproduce quickly, mature quickly, and are small. They need lots of moisture(At least that's what people say.), but temperature doesn't really matter too much. I can keep them around room temp. Don't know anything bad about them, exceppt that when small nymphs, beware of escapees if you don't look at them constantly when out of their container.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 28, 2007)

My adults fly away whenever they are out of house, cheeky little fellas! Always hungry.


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 28, 2007)

They were produced by 7 different mated females. Anyway, one hatched out yestedray, guess i will be swarmed by all these little black ant mimicry mantis.


----------



## Xenomantis (Sep 29, 2007)

:shock: What are you going to do with all of those? :shock:


----------

